# Long Term EMF Exposure



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm just going to post this here because I believe it is the most appropriate place through this forum relating to unexplained medical issues. There have been numerous studies showing the harm that long term EMF exposure can cause. Most have been on rodents and that doesn't always translate to human effects. But even like effects on remotely similar biological systems such as plants, does give us a pretty good idea what types of damage can occur on the cellular level.

You're free to dismiss this as nonsense as I did many years ago or simply experiment to find out if it could be causing any of your mysterious symptoms. That can be as simple as going wired for at the very least, a few weeks. If it doesn't help, the worst you have subjected yourself to is going back to wired for a few weeks. No pill to take. No major change in your routine, unless you're a wireless nut. Depending on what your symptoms are, length of exposure and what effect caused them may mean you need to try a longer trial of going back to wired access to rule this out as being the cause.

Radiation, even non-ionizing which is what I'm speaking of here, follows the rules of inverse square law. What this basically means is, the longer you have been exposed to it, the closer you are to the source and the higher strength of the source, theoretically, the more harm that is likely occurring. For example, if you have multiple EMF emitting devices close to where you sit in the same room and you spend a lot of time in that room and those devices transmit in the 2.4 or 5 GHz range, you may very well be exposing yourself to unsafe non-ionizing radiation levels. Think Wi-Fi routers, network extenders, range extenders, wireless phones, other wireless devices, etc.

Like I said, an easy way to check for this is simply going wired for a few weeks at the very least and hope your body starts to heal the damage done. How can you go more natural than that? A minor inconvenience to test this out really. There are apps available just to show the strength of your wireless internet signal from room to room to also initially give you an idea of what you're dealing with here, but I do not know how exactly that would translate to degree of EMF exposure at the moment, if at all. There are also EMF apps available, but again, I don't know how sensitive these are as I haven't experimented with them personally. I simply unplugged everything wireless and currently limit degree of closeness to wired devices also. There are many videos on youtube showing how to test your home for sources of EMF. One shows a close range fluorescent bulb emitting while incandescent and LED show none. I don't know of anyone that sits close enough to a small fluorescent bulb for any length of time to cause any real harm, but just thought that was interesting to mention to help you consider sources of EMF in your home.

Here are just a few of the studies that have been done showing the non-ionizing radiation harm that can occur. NIH has many more studies if you're interested in researching more. 

https://ehtrust.org/science/peer-reviewed-research-studies-on-wi-fi/


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I worked at a power plant briefly where the main step up transformers were next to the office buildings. The EMF from those must have been off the scale. People who worked there developed brain cancer.

A friend who lives in DC has measured the EMF around their house. It's substantial. There were no power lines that I could find. The equipment is underground in vaults. The tell-tale is the power company logo on the manhole covers.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm about halfway through _*Cellular and Molecular Effects of Electromagnetic Fields*_ by Dr Martin Blank through youtube. It's pretty interesting if you find yourself wanting to know more about this. 1:41:00 lecture


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

If you don't care for long, drawn-out lectures just take a few minutes to watch this.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

From the Oxidants and Antioxidants in Medical Science scientific journal: _*Low Intensity Radiofrequency Radiation: A New Oxidant for Living Cells
*_
























https://www.ejmanager.com/mnstemps/65/65-1394615302.pdf?t=1398177912 (PDF)


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

More scientific studies concerning the deleterious effects from WiFi electromagnetic radiation exposure. If you have symptoms that cannot otherwise be explained, I hope you'll at least consider unplugging for a few weeks and seeing if it helps. Don't forget all of the dirty electricity in your home, especially in your bedroom around your bed.

https://ehtrust.org/science/peer-reviewed-research-studies-on-wi-fi/


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for this post.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

You're welcome. I posted the wrong link the second time (had already posted that one) and can't find the one I meant to post. I will if I come across it again. Sorry about that.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

From the International Agency for Research on Cancer - May 2011 ~ ICYMI

IARC CLASSIFIES RADIOFREQUENCY ELECTROMAGNETIC FIELDS AS POSSIBLY CARCINOGENIC TO HUMANS

http://www.iarc.fr/en/media-centre/pr/2011/pdfs/pr208_E.pdf

Dr Jonathan Samet (University of Southern California, USA), overall Chairman of the Working Group, indicated that "the evidence, while still accumulating, is strong enough to support a conclusion and the 2B classification. The conclusion means that there could be some risk, and therefore we need to keep a close watch for a link between cell phones and cancer risk."

"Given the potential consequences for public health of this classification and findings," said IARC Director Christopher Wild, "it is important that additional research be conducted into the long‐term, heavy use of mobile phones. Pending the availability of such information, it is important to take pragmatic measures to reduce exposure such as hands‐free devices or texting."


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

I sure would not argue that EMF can be carcinogenic since I worked in a data center where it was high intensity all the time and we had quite a few cancers going on. I guess my argument would be "so what?" What would you do about it? We certainly are not going to give up our devices regardless. You can advise folks to reduce exposure, much like folks are advised to reduce sun exposure (which also causes cancer), but you are not going to eliminiate it. I hate to see valuable research dollars spent on trying to pump a dry hole, so to speak.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, let's just wait and see what happens, right? That always works.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

How Do I said:


> Yeah, let's just wait and see what happens, right? That always works.


Well, none of us are getting out of this alive anyway.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

1948CaseVAI said:


> Well, none of us are getting out of this alive anyway.


This. So true. 

I think it's that some people like to do their best to take care of themselves and when new information like this is presented there is a feeling of - if we know this is bad - shouldn't we find a better way? Shouldn't we want for a healthy quality of life, not a sick one? And if you watched the ted talk you'd know that it is effecting some people A LOT - luckily not you or I
Have a good day.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Where are you going to hide from 5G?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The weather warmed up enough that I stopped using my electric blanket. My morning headaches stopped. Lesson learned.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I've had 2 extremely bad reactions to EMI. The 1st was I started waking up in the middle of the night with my heart beating like it was going to burst out of my chest. Eventually, using a Trifield meter, I found an extremely high EMI (magnetic) reading where the electrical wire went up (inside the wall) directly behind my headboard. Pulling my bed out about a foot from the wall was enough to mitigate the problem. The problem was worse in winter when I had a space heater plugged in to a different receptacle, but on the same circuit. This went on for weeks before I figured out what the cause was.

The 2nd occurrence was in my travel trailer. Very similar circumstances. When I plug in to shore power in the campground, it comes in right under the bed. I also used a space heater in the trailer for the 1st time. I woke up with the same symptom - heart beating wildly. It took me 2 days before I figured out it was from sleeping right on top of the power. My head was only about 6" above the power cable. I started unhooking from shore power at night and never had the problem again. I posted this on an RV site I am a member of and it was deleted within hours with no explanation.

When I got home, I tested with Trimeter and found the same EMI as in my bedroom. I bet things like this can contribute to cancer, heart problems, Alzheimer's, etc.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Magnesium deficiency causes a LOT of problems. Look up practically any condition through NIH and you will find that it alleviates many problems. Breathing difficulties, tinnitus, Alzheimer's, etc, etc. Just put it google search, "(symptom or condition) magnesium NIH" and see what you find. Dr Martin Pall found that EMF causes pathophysiological effects possibly through regulation of voltage gated calcium channels. It basically forces calcium into the cells which causes deleterious effects. In magnesium deficient/insufficient individuals, this would be more pronounced as magnesium is the major calcium antagonist in humans. So basically you could take a calcium channel blocker and prevent this from occurring, or much more preferably, beef up on your dietary magnesium intake to make sure you are getting the recommended 400mg/day (or 420mg if you're older), which most people aren't. I think I read most people get more like 300mg/day. This is bad enough in itself, but when you add in things like "you need more calcium for healthier bones", nothing on more vitamin K2 intake and then more and more exposure to EMF, things can go wrong in a hurry. Especially when you do things like leave your wireless router running 24/7 or sleep with your cell phone "on" on the night stand beside your bed when sleeping. Even things like sleeping on a couch with the fridge or oven running on the other side of the wall can cause harm. Just be aware of that and try to minimize your exposure.

As with other vitamins and minerals, the older you get, the less you tend to absorb properly so you really need to make sure you're getting what your body needs as you age. You can throw all of the apple cider vinegar you want at a condition, but if you aren't meeting the recommended daily allowance for essential nutrients, you're spitting in the wind. Moonriver, calcium is what they need to be eyeing hard as too much of it and too little of nutrients like magnesium and vitamins K1 or K2 and vitamin A is what is causing a lot of problems today. And it doesn't get the money needed for research. How much profit is in things like that, right? This is why public funding is so important, especially for basic human nutritional needs. For all of us. Not for a few wanting to make a profit. Many sponsored studies have been known to be intentionally flawed. And that is the reason we hear things like, smoking is good for you and then years later, smoking is super bad for you. This type of thing still happens today. You need to look at the funding for the studies and what the studies actually show.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

How Do I said:


> Moonriver, calcium is what they need to be eyeing hard as too much of it and too little of nutrients like magnesium and vitamins K1 or K2 and vitamin A is what is causing a lot of problems today.


You might be right. I have aortic stenosis and when I started researching, found that calcium was the likely culprit.

I had been taking a high dose of vitamin D3 daily for years because my body is poor at making vitamin D. D3 frees up calcium and makes it available. The problem was I wasn't taking K2. Adequate K2 directs the calcium to the bones and teeth, but since I was taking D3 without K2, calcium likely was getting deposited in my arteries. Since I figured this out, and confirmed with my doctor, I have reduced the D3 and started taking a high dose of K2 to try to get the calcium out of my arteries. My doc said she had 1 patient reverse stenosis and another greatly improve it with vitamin K. I need another echo-cardiogram to see if mine has improved since taking K2.

I have been taking a high dose of magnesium for several years and lab tests show in upper range.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Exactly. High dose vitamin D depletes magnesium as does high sodium, but high sodium also depletes calcium along with the magnesium. That's what I was doing also. Taking high D without supplementing K2 or magnesium. Thinking that's why I am where I am. And the ladies are worse off as they are told to supplement calcium to prevent osteoporosis without being told that K2 and magnesium are also very important. Supplementing calcium has been scientifically shown to increase CAC and now some experts are saying that you need to get the calcium from dietary intake alone, with which I agree. They need to get their facts straight before suggesting supplementing vitamins and minerals like they are. I started supplementing with Ionic magnesium from Salt Lake. About as natural as you can get, I guess, concerning forms of magnesium. It is very absorbable though and doesn't normally cause gastrointestinal issues like other forms of magnesium. My recent magnesium showed .1 over normal limit. But that's supposed to be normal when you just start supplementing magnesium and are deficient. I'd rather have high normal magnesium than high normal calcium.

Our new home also has an outlet at the head of the bed, but then our old one did to. That would explain a lot with what I'm experiencing now. Citrate is also supposed to have a protective effect from calcification, so you may want to look more into that as well. And sufficient intake of K1(phylloquinone) is just as important as K2(menaquinone), MK-7 or MK-4. Magnesium is good for preventing calcification in the first place. And to force calcium out of cells when it doesn't belong there after you find yourself lacking in intake. I'm truly surprised by what I've been finding out about this one mineral alone and how protective it is. But it still needs the help of sufficient intake of other essential nutrients.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like we are following a similar path. I could spend hours in the sun every day and still have a vitamin d level around 30. With supplementation I keep it around 80.

if you haven't read it already, you might read the post I made about small dense LDL. I bet you have a leaky gut too. I suspect that low vitamin levels is related to leaky gut.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I was doing OK with vitamin D supplement, 1000IU/day with magnesium, but then my veins started disappearing and started getting some B12 def symptoms so went and got a shot. My last D reading was 43 a few months ago. Why I'm trying to get it up with the sun now. Now I just go out and wait for my veins plump up pretty good, about 20-30 minutes. Much cheaper that way. Yeah, I have abdominal as well as extensive calcification issues as well. I actually start absorbing nutrients as quick as 10-15 minutes after eating. Get the fast-track through the stomach to the duodenum for some reason, probably autonomic dysfunction. And it seems like over-absorbing nutrients as well. A recent EGD showed mild gastritis in lower esophagus, stomach and duodenum and my gastroenterologist was supposed to take biopsy, but didn't so I won't be using him again. If I take in too much daily dietary calcium, my fasting sugar reading starts climbing. Same as my oxygen levels, start dipping. Doing manually what should be done automatically right now. Whole range of issues actually that no doctor in the state has been able to pin down to one disorder or the other.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Found this video of Dr. Pall this morning. May want to have a look to see what he has to say. Pretty sure there are many more floating on youtube with more information, I just haven't gotten to them yet. This one is 16+ minutes in length.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Another, more in depth.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> I've had 2 extremely bad reactions to EMI. The 1st was I started waking up in the middle of the night with my heart beating like it was going to burst out of my chest. Eventually, using a Trifield meter, I found an extremely high EMI (magnetic) reading where the electrical wire went up (inside the wall) directly behind my headboard. Pulling my bed out about a foot from the wall was enough to mitigate the problem. The problem was worse in winter when I had a space heater plugged in to a different receptacle, but on the same circuit. This went on for weeks before I figured out what the cause was.
> 
> The 2nd occurrence was in my travel trailer. Very similar circumstances. When I plug in to shore power in the campground, it comes in right under the bed. I also used a space heater in the trailer for the 1st time. I woke up with the same symptom - heart beating wildly. It took me 2 days before I figured out it was from sleeping right on top of the power. My head was only about 6" above the power cable. I started unhooking from shore power at night and never had the problem again. I posted this on an RV site I am a member of and it was deleted within hours with no explanation.
> 
> When I got home, I tested with Trimeter and found the same EMI as in my bedroom. I bet things like this can contribute to cancer, heart problems, Alzheimer's, etc.


Do you use any aluminum cookware?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

no


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

*Experts: Why wearable tech could pose health risks*

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2014/10/20/experts-why-wearable-tech-could-pose-health-risks.html


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Just a refresher for what you likely forgot from your school days.

*Inverse Square Law - *http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/Forces/isq.html

*







*


----------

